# Asterisk + Fax

## nadin

I am attempting to create an aync faxing service on my asterisk box.  I need to use the asterisk box to answer the phone for an IVR I am building.  Depending on the user input, i need ot be able to send faxes at a later date/time.  I have tried to use email2fax which is suppose to work with asterisk.  It takes a eml (email message) and sends the PDF/Tiff email attachment to the phone number in the subject field of the email.

Email2fax is located at: http://wpkg.org/email2fax/index.php/Main_Page

My asterisk machine with a generic zaptel card will dial out and connect ot a remote fax machine, however the fax transmission never completes.

Has anyone been able to get this to work.

Thanks

Nadin

----------

## Hauke

I'm also trying to get fax working.

Read this: http://www.asteriskguru.com/tutorials/spandsp.html

I'm trying the howto above at this time...

----------

## Hauke

rxfax is included in asterisk-apps_rtxfax.

----------

## novazur

 *Hauke wrote:*   

> rxfax is included in asterisk-apps_rtxfax.

 

But, does not compile on my gentoo :

```
make -C asterisk-1.1.x all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/asterisk-app_rtxfax-0.0.2_pre20/work/app_rtxfax-0.0.2_pre20/asterisk-1.1.x'

cc -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Iinclude -I../include -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DZAPTEL_OPTIMIZATIONS -fomit-frame-pointer -shared -Xlinker -x -fPIC -o app_rxfax.so app_rxfax.c -lspandsp -ltiff

In file included from app_rxfax.c:15:

/usr/include/asterisk/file.h:27:2: #error You must include stdio.h before file.h!

In file included from app_rxfax.c:15:

/usr/include/asterisk/file.h:56: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/asterisk/file.h:57: error: parse error before '*' token

app_rxfax.c:61: warning: 't30_flush' defined but not used
```

It's not for asterisk-1.2.x ??

----------

## Hauke

Are your Asterisk over emerge installed?

----------

## GD

Hello,

I've been trying to figure out ways to add faxing capabilities to my server. Mostly due to my hardware configuration, things are quite difficult. I hope this thread will evolve into a good source of information...

I currently have two devices which can provide connectivity with the telephone network. One is a USB ACM ISDN NT (in fact it's an integrated device, it has two S0 interfaces, two POTS and one USB port but it only supports CAPI under windows) and the other is an HFC-S based ISDN card which works like a charm with asterisk (using the zaphfc driver).

The USB modem is out of the question for faxing. I have no idea how I could get it to work. Moreover I intend to limit the NT's functionality to it being the interface device between the ISDN BRI line and the HFC card. All telephony services (incl. fax) will hopefully be handled by asterisk.

The only viable scenario I have come up with would be to use hylafax (I want to be able to send faxes using windows' printing functionality) and IAXmodem as a virtual fax modem for hylafax to use. However, IAXmodem is not in portage, and trying to build it on my own on AMD64 fails (standsp is in portage, iaxlib is not supported in portage for amd64 (both are required for iaxmodem). The iaxlib version iaxmodem provides in its tarball compiles fine - i think -, but iaxmodem itself won't compile on my system).

I'm a real noob when it comes to linux and telephony, so I was wondering whether there is some other solution which can provide similar functionality. I wasn't able to find any other way to tackle the following though:

1) I have to use an ISDN card for faxing

2) Asterisk is to handle anything modemish

3) Computers in the same network should all be able to send faxes

4) Hylafax is picky on hardware used (or so I've understood)

I look forward to hearing your suggestions...

George

----------

